# Hacks status



## kevorkian (Jan 12, 2010)

So whats the status of tivo hacks / tricks .. 

I have been using one for a few years and just recently upgraded the hard drive .. interested in whats current .. google inst as helpful in finding out what the "current state of the art" is in seres 2 hacks.. 

I guess this thread can be used to list sites with current information. 

INFO PLEASE..


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

deal data base . com


----------

